# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Voeding tussen door

## kristel

hoi ik heb een vraagje
Ik probeer mijzelf aan het volgende dieet te houden ( is geen dieet maar gewoon goed eten)
's ochtends 2 boterhammen, 's middag 2 + soepje
En 's avonds gewoon eten.
Helaas werkt het maar half want heb tussendoor wel wat honger. Men raad aan een appel maar ik lus geen fruit/ rauwe groenten
Wat is een gezond tussendoortje 
Is volkorenbrood gezond? en van die crackers?
Verder heb ik 's avonds ook honger ik probeer niks te pakken maar het is echt lastig. Heeft er iemand tips?

Verder nog een paar vraagjes 
1 keer in de week mag ik 's avonds iets van mijzelf. is zoute popcorn erg slecht voor je? of is het juist beter dan chips.
en drop?
hopelijk kan iemand mij wat antwoorden geven gr krisel

----------


## Kees

Je zou gedroogd fruit kunnen proberen zoals vijgen of abrikozen.
Dit is veel zoeter dan vers fruit.
Naast lekker ook erg gezond.
Lust je wel fruitsap want dan zijn er legio mogelijkheden om 's middags of 's avonds iets te snacken.
gr Kees

----------

